# How to make this Box???



## yomanabhi (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey guys i saw this animated box,on this site home page (*www.theprohack.com/)...........
I actually wondering. How to make this box have links and pics.....
For my site as my site home page is totally boring
(Home - Generation - X)  
THANKS/////


----------



## Nipun (Jul 29, 2011)

I cant help on making that box, but as you are using Webs, you can use some templates from here: Templus | Home

Even my site is by webs, but I customized it by a template from above mentioned site(have a look here:*snip*). 

Or also look at this: *snip*


----------



## yomanabhi (Jul 29, 2011)

hey i can put html or java codes on webs.........so help me


----------



## Nipun (Jul 29, 2011)

yomanabhi said:


> hey i can put html or java codes on webs.........so help me


I know that, but because you said that homepage looks "boring", so I thought a custom template can help


----------



## yomanabhi (Jul 29, 2011)

Nipun said:


> I cant help on making that box, but as you are using Webs, you can use some templates from here: Templus | Home
> 
> Even my site is by webs, but I customized it by a template from above mentioned site(have a look here: Home - NpN Games ).
> 
> Or also look at this: Home - NpN Technos



and npn games site map is really great, can u give me codes to make it?


----------



## Nipun (Jul 29, 2011)

yomanabhi said:


> and npn games site map is really great, can u give me codes to make it?


spicynodes.org......


----------



## yomanabhi (Jul 30, 2011)

Nipun said:


> spicynodes.org......



Thanx for site.......and what abt that box???

And can u tell me, how to upload template on webs....as there r many sites giving away free templates.
how to use these template on webs..
thanks for help..


----------



## Nipun (Jul 30, 2011)

yomanabhi said:


> Thanx for site.......and what abt that box???
> 
> And can u tell me, how to upload template on webs....as there r many sites giving away free templates.
> how to use these template on webs..
> thanks for help..


I dont remember it quite well, as webs have changed to a new style.... but here's how I did last time: SITE MANAGER>>Site Appearance(here you can also change tittle, logo, subtitle...)>>Template>>Custom Template. Here you can place some codes to change look of website. There is also some coding help on right of the code box.

BTW, webs webpages are designed in CSS, and I dont remember what are tags that webs uses. You can open any template and look what are tags used 

Oh, and I cant help with the box, sorry. But what kind of box do you want? I dont understand


----------



## yomanabhi (Jul 30, 2011)

Nipun said:


> I dont remember it quite well, as webs have changed to a new style.... but here's how I did last time: SITE MANAGER>>Site Appearance(here you can also change tittle, logo, subtitle...)>>Template>>Custom Template. Here you can place some codes to change look of website. There is also some coding help on right of the code box.
> 
> BTW, webs webpages are designed in CSS, and I dont remember what are tags that webs uses. You can open any template and look what are tags used
> 
> Oh, and I cant help with the box, sorry. But what kind of box do you want? I dont understand



Dude see this template (Template Preview (nightvision) - Free CSS Templates) as it download in zip file....on blogspot u have to simply upload zip file and done but what to do on webs as i don't know css.....plz help me on it.

And abt box.....see on pro hack.... there on homepage, u see a box in it images with link...changing....i want to make that.

And what hell is this, Is u and me are here on this whole site what abt others???


----------



## Nipun (Jul 30, 2011)

yomanabhi said:


> Dude see this template (Template Preview (nightvision) - Free CSS Templates) as it download in zip file....on blogspot u have to simply upload zip file and done but what to do on webs as i don't know css.....plz help me on it.


I dont think that the template you provided is for webs. Webs have its own "CSS TAGS", and template needs to be designed using it.

Try looking at templ.us or Blog - SnedekerDesignz.webs for some impressive template._ Once you find it, to apply it,click on apply_
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Webs/w4.JPG

_After this, copy these codes:_
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Webs/w5.JPG

_After this log in to webs. After this select modify template_
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Webs/w1.JPG

_Select ADVANCED CSS_
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Webs/w2.JPG

_Paste every thing here. You can also take help from resources on right _
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Webs/w3.JPG


BTW You can also do the same for current template you chose, you just need to replace links with some online ones, and copy codes from .CSS file. Not sure if it will work this way. 


> And abt box.....see on pro hack.... there on homepage, u see a box in it images with link...changing....i want to make that.


I see it now. Earlier it was not visible(dont know why). Anyways, if you wan it, there is a widget related to this on webs. While editing site, add it(there is a widget button on top).



> And what hell is this, Is u and me are here on this whole site what abt others???


I am also thinking the same from my first post in the topic


----------



## yomanabhi (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanx for helping me....
can u tell me name of that widget on webs.....
And Do you have account on google plus?
And facebook?


----------



## Nipun (Jul 31, 2011)

I dont remember its name.... but something similar is there. It takes images from flickr. The name is Flickr Strator. Try it, may be you will like it.

And I dont have G+ account


----------



## yomanabhi (Jul 31, 2011)

Nipun said:


> I dont remember its name.... but something similar is there. It takes images from flickr. The name is Flickr Strator. Try it, may be you will like it.
> 
> And I dont have G+ account



Thanx.....(again)

and do u need g+ invitation.....?


----------

